# Twas the night before Frog Day....



## JeremyHuff

Hi all

So I wanted to come into SI to visit with froggers getting in the night before frog day. Anyone know of a bar or restaurant near the hotel we could meet? Who will be getting in Friday?


----------



## stemcellular

I'll be at the hotel fright night, albeit pretty late.


----------



## melas

I'll be in town Friday as well (with Rich Terrell) . . . staying at THE hotel . . . I'm looking to go out as well. I know NOTHING about the area . . .


----------



## ChrisK

Friday night for me too


----------



## JeremyHuff

I'll see if Richard can scout the area and see what is there. Maybe the hotel has a restaurant/bar.


----------



## fleshfrombone

You guys suck.....


----------



## rcteem

I'll be there Friday night as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flapjax3000

I'm heading up today and will be staying through Sunday.


----------



## captreedean

Plenty to do in NYC and its 20 minutes away. If you decide to come to city count me in


----------



## Philsuma

JeremyHuff said:


> I'll see if Richard can scout the area and see what is there....


Yikes ......J/K Richard !

I'll be at the hotel early Friday afternoon.


This rest / bar came highly recommended:

Adobe Blue's Mexican Southwestern Restaurant in Staten Island, 10301: Menus, Photos & Information



So did this pet store:

Home


----------



## catman25

I will be there friday night as well . Last get together I was at was jason desantis in nj ...I brought my kids and that was fun .... only bringing the gf so im sure that will be more fun !!!


----------



## Julio

Listen you guys gotta come out to the city, screw staten island!! We got plenty of bars


----------



## JeremyHuff

Julio said:


> Listen you guys gotta come out to the city, screw staten island!! We got plenty of bars



Julio, sounds like you don't want to take the ferry to SI....lol


----------



## Julio

i rather not, but if guys are that close to the city, party it up at NYC


----------



## rcteem

Julio said:


> i rather not, but if guys are that close to the city, party it up at NYC


Maybe its because Im a young buck or adventurous but I like this idea for Sat. Night cause if I party hard on Friday I wont be wanting to get up to set-up my table...lol


----------



## catman25

sat night is a little empty in my book as well friday get in and hang ... sat frog fest , zoo, frog fest again . then a big nothing .. then sunday all day in nyc


----------



## Julio

well if you do want to go to a bar in Staten Island, Jersey shore central, let me know what you guys decide and i might come out and have a drink or 2 and stumble home


we need to roll in some kegs for the day!


----------



## Philsuma

I'm open to any place both nights....

To maximize time, something not too far would be best, eh ?

We have crash space in our room too...anyone is welcome. I'm even bringing a cot.

Put the keg in the tub...you know the deal


----------



## stemcellular

Philsuma said:


> I'm open to any place both nights....
> 
> To maximize time, something not too far would be best, eh ?
> 
> We have crash space in our room too...anyone is welcome. I'm even bringing a cot.
> 
> Put the keg in the tub...you know the deal


Hope the cops don't show up...


----------



## Philsuma

stemcellular said:


> Hope the cops don't show up...


yeah...for the "out of control Froggers" 

I would hope anyone dispatched to that call and saw "us", would be like..

"Have fun guys....do whatever you frog-guys want....you guys need all the fun you can handle"


----------



## eos

Julio said:


> Listen you guys gotta come out to the city, screw staten island!! We got plenty of bars


Lots more eye candy in NYC too.... too bad I can't make it out.... I'd love to be part of the "froggers gone wild" party... haha


----------



## Matt Mirabello

eos said:


> Lots more eye candy in NYC too.... too bad I can't make it out.... I'd love to be part of the "froggers gone wild" party... haha


The city is a bit more than 20 minutes away, via public transportation (or a car ride to the ferry) is 1 hour plus. Driving in w/o traffic via NJ or Brooklyn is 40 min.

One of the hotels there might have the bar open at this point, not sure yet (they are new buildings). there is a bowling alley close by not sure what else.

There is plenty of places on Staten Island and around the area. We will have a 12 passenger van rented for the Frog Day weekend so could move people in a group to a decent lounging location.

ALso anyone who wants free tickets to the American Museum of Natural History send me a PM. I can get you a "super voucher," good for the full museum experience, to use on Friday, Saturday, or Sunday (or Monday).


----------



## Philsuma

Matt Mirabello said:


> .We will have a 12 passenger van rented for the Frog Day weekend so could move people in a group to a decent lounging location.


Bingo  who's going to be the driver?


----------



## sports_doc

I'll be there Friday, at THE hotel....

7pm ish....

S


----------



## rcteem

I'll be there around three...anyone down for tailgating...lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Julio

Philsuma said:


> Bingo  who's going to be the driver?


I think we should hire someone!


----------



## ChrisK

I'm not getting there till like 9 but would be up for food, beer and the game


----------



## rcteem

ChrisK said:


> I'm not getting there till like 9 but would be up for food, beer and the game


What game???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Julio

i think Chris is referring to what ever B ball game is on. Is play offs season.


----------



## JeremyHuff

Julio said:


> i think Chris is referring to what ever B ball game is on. Is play offs season.


Or hockey, which is far more exciting...


----------



## stemcellular

or curling.... water polo....


----------



## rcteem

I was hoping we were playing beer pong somewhere...lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Julio

rcteem said:


> I was hoping we were playing beer pong somewhere...lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know plenty of bars in the city that beer pong!!


----------



## rcteem

Julio said:


> I know plenty of bars in the city that beer pong!!


I'm in!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skylsdale

Coming out from the west coast, I had to come in a day early since the earliest flight I could book doesnt arrive in Newark until just before midnight...so I'll be flying in Thursday night (didn't want to land and then start setting up the table 5 hours later for Frog Day). I plan on checking out the AMNH and whatnot on Friday, but am definitely up for a get-together on Friday night. I'll be staying at THE hotel as well and figure I'll be back by late afternoon or early evening. I'll have my laptop with me so I'll keep checking this thread to see how plans progress.


----------



## ChrisK

julio said:


> i think chris is referring to what ever b ball game is on. Is play offs season.


yankees and red sox!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stemcellular

Boston !!!!


----------



## Julio

stemcellular said:


> boston !!!!


hell no!!!!!


----------



## skylsdale

West Coast! 

Oh, wait...wrong rivalry...


----------



## DJboston

I'll be there Friday afternoon.


----------



## JeremyHuff

What hotel is it? Also, can someone phone the hotel to see if there is a restaurant or bar attached or near the hotel?


----------



## skylsdale

This is the list the hotel provides: Local Attractions and Businesses in Staten Island, New York - Comfort Inn

I assume they are the family-friendly options. I don't see any sort of list of bars...maybe someone knows the area better or can do a better search.


----------



## Matt Mirabello

skylsdale said:


> I assume they are the family-friendly options. I don't see any sort of list of bars...maybe someone knows the area better or can do a better search.


I am not sure what people are looking for. The manager at the hotel said we can hang out in he lounge area (and bring beer) as long as we are not rowdy. There are also a lot of decent bars on Staten Island and lots of cool bars around the city. I will have a van, so we could move as a group to some location! I can ask my "staten island peeps" where they recommend.


----------



## Woodsman

Adobe Blues is a good bar, but is close to the venue (Snug Harbor) not to the hotel. The very best bar on Staten Island is Killmeyers, which is an authentic German bier garten with lots of good beers and booze. It is also only about 5 minutes by car from the hotel.

I would recommend Killmeyers for Friday night and Adobe Blues for after the seminar at the Staten Island Zoo. Adobe Blues is pretty close to the SI Ferry for those communting back and forth to the City.

www.killmeyers.com

Richard.


----------



## rcteem

I'll be up in NYC tmw night so maybe any of y'all there early Friday can get together and hit up the zoo???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skylsdale

Matt Mirabello said:


> I am not sure what people are looking for. The manager at the hotel said we can hang out in he lounge area (and bring beer) as long as we are not rowdy. There are also a lot of decent bars on Staten Island and lots of cool bars around the city. I will have a van, so we could move as a group to some location! I can ask my "staten island peeps" where they recommend.





Woodsman said:


> Adobe Blues is a good bar, but is close to the venue (Snug Harbor) not to the hotel. The very best bar on Staten Island is Killmeyers, which is an authentic German bier garten with lots of good beers and booze. It is also only about 5 minutes by car from the hotel.
> 
> I would recommend Killmeyers for Friday night and Adobe Blues for after the seminar at the Staten Island Zoo. Adobe Blues is pretty close to the SI Ferry for those communting back and forth to the City.


Any/all of that sounds fantastic to me...including the option of bringing beer into the lounge area at the hotel. Having never spent time in Staten Island or NYC, I'm up for anything and hope to soak as much of it in as possible.


----------



## Matt Mirabello

rcteem said:


> I'll be up in NYC tmw night so maybe any of y'all there early Friday can get together and hit up the zoo???


You can see the Zoo fairly quickly (1-2 hours or less on a Sunday morning). If you have a full day I would recommend taking full advantage of it with a visit to Manhattan, for a Zoo or museum there. (PM me if you are interested in free tickets to the American Museum of Natural History)


----------



## stemcellular

skylsdale said:


> Any/all of that sounds fantastic to me...including the option of bringing beer into the lounge area at the hotel. Having never spent time in Staten Island or NYC, I'm up for anything and hope to soak as much of it in as possible.




Three words: Brooklyn Botanical Garden.


----------



## Matt Mirabello

stemcellular said:


> Three words: Brooklyn Botanical Garden.


I was there Tuesday for work, it looked amazing


----------



## skylsdale

stemcellular said:


> Three words: Brooklyn Botanical Garden.


How far is that from the AMNH? I'll try to work it in on Friday if I can manage it. Would you recommend it over the NY Botanical Garden?


----------



## PantMan

I recommend at some point you guys consider taking the ferry to manhattan. Especially, the out of towners. You'll pass by Lady Liberty and the Freedom Tower is now poking above the lower manhattan skyline. Its a really nice site to see. Especially considering all the recent events that have taken place. Plus after scoping the views you'll be dropped off in downtown manhattan. After all this chatter I'm even considering making the short drive Friday night to meet some froggers in earnest.


----------



## Matt Mirabello

skylsdale said:


> How far is that from the AMNH? I'll try to work it in on Friday if I can manage it. Would you recommend it over the NY Botanical Garden?


the 2 train will take you right there from the museum in less than an hour
AMNH to BBG 

I am not sure which is better, but BBG is $10 and 1.5 hours back to the hotel. NYBG is $20 and 2.5 hours back to the hotel (plus it is over an hour from the museum)


----------



## Matt Mirabello

PantMan said:


> I recommend at some point you guys consider taking the ferry to manhattan. Especially, the out of towners. You'll pass by Lady Liberty and the Freedom Tower is now poking above the lower manhattan skyline. Its a really nice site to see. Especially considering all the recent events that have taken place. Plus after scoping the views you'll be dropped off in downtown manhattan.


It is also free ride each way and they serve cold beer (not free).


----------



## DJboston

I don't need a fancy bar. Hotel lobby works for me lol Though if anyone was going out out my fiance and I are down for that.


----------



## catman25

me and the gf are planning just that ... frog day then on sunday hang out in around times square and also drop by the museum of history .... we were going to take the ferry then walk the rest of the way to see the sights ... but weather isnt looking all sunny for sunday . what the next best suggestion cab ? would it be sensible to walk from times square to the musuem ?


----------



## jeffr

catman25 said:


> me and the gf are planning just that ... frog day then on sunday hang out in around times square and also drop by the museum of history .... we were going to take the ferry then walk the rest of the way to see the sights ... but weather isnt looking all sunny for sunday . what the next best suggestion cab ? would it be sensible to walk from times square to the musuem ?


From Times Sq to the Museum is around 35-38 blocks. Either cab or subway is the way to go. Also walking from the ferry to Times Sq is a hike as well. The weatherman is calling for rain all day Sunday


----------



## PantMan

catman25 said:


> me and the gf are planning just that ... frog day then on sunday hang out in around times square and also drop by the museum of history .... we were going to take the ferry then walk the rest of the way to see the sights ... but weather isnt looking all sunny for sunday . what the next best suggestion cab ? would it be sensible to walk from times square to the musuem ?


I would just by a subway ticket good for the day. It gives you more flexability without having to constantly dealing with the ticket machines.


----------



## catman25

how hard is it to navigate the trains? never been to nyc ... ?would using a taxi be easier ? is it not so busy on a early sunday?


----------



## Woodsman

Hi Catman,

The NYC Subway system is very usable. You can download the system map and plan out where you want to go.

mta.info | Subway Map

Take care, Richard.





catman25 said:


> how hard is it to navigate the trains? never been to nyc ... ?would using a taxi be easier ? is it not so busy on a early sunday?


----------



## PantMan

catman25 said:


> how hard is it to navigate the trains? never been to nyc ... ?would using a taxi be easier ? is it not so busy on a early sunday?


A 35 block cab ride would cost a ton more compared to the subway. The day pass will cover any mistakes you may make. I can honestly tell you there were times I was not paying attention and got off the train, walked to the surface, looked around, looked down, cursed at my feet and proceeded with the walk of shame back down the subway. But, as long as you pay attention you should be all right. In my case I'm easily distracted by a pretty face and there are a ton of beatiful women in NYC. Hoepfully the gf will keep you focused.


----------



## JeremyHuff

Since we only have a day left, let's meet at the hotel lobby at 7. We can have some beers there and then go out from there. Sound good?


----------



## JBR

I would suggest skipping the taxis in NYC at all costs unless you have a particularly strong stomach for crazy driving and money to burn. I'm not the best with that stuff and I can navigate the subway sysytem easily when I'm in the city. The suggestion for the day pass may work best but be aware you need one for each person, you can't just swipe and wait a bit  You could just buy a metrocard with the money loaded on it and use that but then you have to try to predict how many rides you are going to take and inevitably you will change plans!

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## catman25

The MTA has discontinued the one-day "Fun Pass" that offers unlimited subway and bus rides

thats bites . thanks for all the info


----------



## JBR

I would still suggest that you go with the subway. How are you you coming into the city? If you are coming in through penn station there will be a map of the subway at a kiosk but there are maps on the wall all over the place.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## skylsdale

JeremyHuff said:


> Since we only have a day left, let's meet at the hotel lobby at 7. We can have some beers there and then go out from there. Sound good?


Sounds like a great plan. Oh, and I'll still be on west coast time, so I'll be expecting you all to keep up.


----------



## catman25

driving vehicle to a parking lot and then taking ferry over . from there we are either going to museum of natural history first or time square .


----------



## Matt Mirabello

catman25 said:


> driving vehicle to a parking lot and then taking ferry over . from there we are either going to museum of natural history first or time square .


 Ferry parking is free on Sunday in the public lot (the private lot is always $7)


----------



## skylsdale

Sitting here in Seattle waiting to board...


----------



## Julio

wish i could take off work tomorrow, trimmed some tanks today for plants cuttings and packed the purple isos, now just need to pack frogs tomorrow and i am good to go, just the cuttings and isos were a ton of work, hope the frogs won't be too much trouble.


----------



## DJboston

I have a list of about 5 things to get finished for show. I'll be up until the sun comes up tomorrow morning finishing projects. We're leaving around 11 or noon tomorrow. I'll have to call the hotel as usually check in for hotels is at four but since we're coming from Boston area we don't want them fussing about us being late. 

7pm sounds good if everyone is welcome of course. We're just looking for something to do Friday night. It's our first night away from our newborn baby since before we was born 7 weeks ago. So we're just wanting to do SOMETHING together lol She went to a meeting with me and we're both not shy about meeting new people..

So if anyone is meeting up around 7pm at hotel lobby let me know.

D


----------



## catman25

me and my gf are almost in the same closet as you  mine are 11 , 13 hers are 3 yrs old twin girls never time for us until this weekend !!!!do i have to call the hotel if we are arriving late (not used to hotels ) we are leaving cny at 2-3 due to arrive 6-7


----------



## DJboston

I just got off the phone with hotel. Check in is at 3pm. He said any time after 3 is fine. Not a deadline unless I just never show up and they charge my card a penalty. So that's good to know. Some hotels want you to check in by a certain time, which is silly to me.


----------



## catman25

thanks saves me a call  with no kiddies around wonder what to do hmmmm. lol hope the stork dont come again we are 2 away from the brady bunch  I hope every one a safe journey ! tomorrow being friday the 13th .... so lets be safe


----------



## DJboston

Dude don't even joke about that! haha

We were on vacation last summer when our little one was..uh..ya you get it.

Now he's 7 weeks old. He's the best thing to ever happen to me, but we are not ready to have 2 children in diapers. She's only 24 so we have years before we have to have another baby. 

Not even chancing it! haha


----------



## Julio

i would say Frog day has officially kicked off. Chris got to make out with some Smoking hot chick!! man oh man you should have seen her!!


----------



## mordoria

Julio said:


> i would say Frog day has officially kicked off. Chris got to make out with some Smoking hot chick!! man oh man you should have seen her!!


Oh man, was he on Staten Island? Gotta watch out for those SI girls. Did she steal his wallet too?


----------



## skylsdale

At the hotel and about ready to check out the city (it's way too early by west coast time...). See everyone tonight!


----------



## Julio

mordoria said:


> Oh man, was he on Staten Island? Gotta watch out for those SI girls. Did she steal his wallet too?


haha, no, i don't hang out in SI, no offense. 

I am a city kid, the city is my playground. 

Somewhere along the night though Chris Blacked out and does not remember part of the night, hope the chick was not a dude


----------



## mordoria

I wonder, who's NYC local? Ive only met 2 other guys in the area. Maybe Ill meet you all at FD


----------



## bshmerlie

I arrived at the hotel at 2am last night. So no problems with a late night check in. Hope to meet some people at Frog Day. Can everyone just wear a name tag for me please.


----------



## mordoria

twenty, twenty, twenty four hours to gooooo...... I wanna be FrogDay'ed.


----------



## rcteem

It's official... Frog day is here and on a great start!!! Made out with a hot chic like Julio stated and I feel like an ass cause Julios bathroom got destroyed when I blacked out....sink was on the ground and everything...be sure to buy frogs from me so Julio can get a new sink 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catman25

holy crap chris ... lol ... any one need to find me find the guy with blue hair lol , wanted to fit in when i go to nyc ,,, sorry to the people that are normal that live in nyc .


----------



## eos

Julio said:


> Somewhere along the night though Chris Blacked out and does not remember part of the night, hope the chick was not a dude


hahaha..... hey, in the city... you never know! good job chris!




bshmerlie said:


> I arrived at the hotel at 2am last night. So no problems with a late night check in. Hope to meet some people at Frog Day. Can everyone just wear a name tag for me please.


name tags are probably a good idea... it's not just the usuals coming this time


----------



## stemcellular

Julio said:


> i would say Frog day has officially kicked off. Chris got to make out with some Smoking hot chick!! man oh man you should have seen her!!


Haha, are you sure it was a chick?


----------



## Julio

stemcellular said:


> Haha, are you sure it was a chick?


lol, yeah i am pretty sure it was a chick. Chris was pretending to be my agent at one point!! i dont' know how we got to that point


----------



## PantMan

I want to know how the sink ended up on the floor. There has got to be a good story behind that.


----------



## frogface

stemcellular said:


> Haha, are you sure it was a chick?


My vote, not a chick. That would explain the broken sink and the alleged 'blackout'


----------



## rcteem

Julio said:


> lol, yeah i am pretty sure it was a chick. Chris was pretending to be my agent at one point!! i dont' know how we got to that point


I did??? If anything you would be my agent...I have the skills, not u...lol j/k


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evolvstll

Hey for those of us that cant make it, do not forget to take and post pictures. Those with tapatalk it is really easy to post pictures with your phones.


----------



## melas

We're here!!! I'll post some pics throughout the day for all you creepers!


----------



## JeremyHuff

So my wife went out after work to celebrate the end of the semester and I don't know when or if I am going to get out of here. Hope to see you all later this evening otherwise it will be tomorrow


----------



## Ed

rcteem said:


> It's official... Frog day is here and on a great start!!! Made out with a hot chic like Julio stated and I feel like an ass


 
Chris, you may want to pay closer attention to punctuation when you write sentences like this one... 
It could read that you made out with a hot chick who looked like Julio (or was Julio).... (Which I'm pretty sure may not be a compliment for Julio or fit my definition of a hot chick...).. those must have been some really powerful beer goggles..... 

If you were making out with a chick that looked like Julio (assuming that it really wasn't Julio), then the damage to the sink is much more believable.... it is even more understandable if you were mistaking Julio for a hot chick and he just is keeping quiet out of embarassment.. (being mistaken for a chick...)


----------



## dmartin72

This is the main reason I'm bummed about missing Frog Day...a chance to hang out with with ED and old friends...and the frogs.



Ed said:


> Chris, you may want to pay closer attention to punctuation when you write sentences like this one...
> It could read that you made out with a hot chick who looked like Julio (or was Julio).... (Which I'm pretty sure may not be a compliment for Julio or fit my definition of a hot chick...).. those must have been some really powerful beer goggles.....
> 
> If you were making out with a chick that looked like Julio (assuming that it really wasn't Julio), then the damage to the sink is much more believable.... it is even more understandable if you were mistaking Julio for a hot chick and he just is keeping quiet out of embarassment.. (being mistaken for a chick...)


----------



## rcteem

Ed, I will just not post drunk...lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stemcellular

241am and Im here, no beer, but about 100 frogs. Room 216 lads


----------



## fleshfrombone

I'm guessing she was sitting on the sink.... LMAO how do you get black out drunk at a f*cking frog show? You guys are too much.


----------



## frogparty

fleshfrombone said:


> I'm guessing she was sitting on the sink.... LMAO how do you get black out drunk at a f*cking frog show? You guys are too much.


one drink at a time Ryan, one drink at a time


----------



## Wug

Just got on a bus should be there in a few hours.


----------



## Zombie Frawg

Finally on the road!


----------



## frogface

Please do not let Chris come back here without A LOT of ffs. Thank you


----------



## mordoria

Whoa, that was frog overload. I think I had a nice score. 0.0.2 Super blues from Butt, 0.0.2 Bakhuis from Chris (rcteem), and 0.0.2 uh not sures, got them from Scott Menigoz. Does anyone know the full species name. All I got on the label is "Azurevent." Whats the full name? I couldent pass on these for $25 bucks. Never thought frogs could be an impulse buy. 
ANy ideas?


----------



## fleshfrombone

Hyloxalus azureiventris.


----------



## dmartin72

Someone post up some pics and a list of available frogs!


----------



## catman25

i picked up breeding pair giant orange from sports doc , breeding pair from amanda sihler , and some t. mints from ???Randy maybe . saw some people I havent in a while last time i was in a event was at desantis bbq ..... Im think by the time next frog day i should be good for my own table thanks chris teem for the help  ... I didnt see any other azureus being sold there but mine ..I was looking for different auratus but really wanted a proven / probable cayo = yellow belly .. unsure what the true distinquish is ... Matt did a awesome job . Cant wait to see how much was raised for amphibian ark


----------



## mantisdragon91

Great show, just wished I had the space for all the neat frogs I saw and wanted to take home with me. Thanks to all the vendors for having such an amazing selection of healty looking frogs at reasonble prices. I was very hardpressed to stick to my original mission of only picking up needed supplies and was very lucky to leave with only the purchase of a small group of Yellow eyed leaf frogs.


----------



## HunterB

Great to meet everyone, definitly wish I had brought more cash - Scott Meningoz (prolly butchered that) held my cooler for me and I felt bad cause if I had a couple 100 more, I'd have picked up all his femoralis and abiesieo but sadly I didn't have the money... 

Met Matt, Ray, Scott, Chris, Julio, saw some others but I tend to be shy lol Also - thanks to Julio for the 2.2 green leg lamasi pair and thanks to Chris for the Chili Verde brom, very pleased with it 

Great to meet everyone


----------



## Ed

The live broadcast of the talks is going to start in a few minutes. Check out Amazing Amphibians on USTREAM: This is the webcast channel for the event "Amazing Amphibians" at the Staten Island Zoo. If you love amphibians, you will lo... 

Ed


----------



## mantisdragon91

Ed said:


> The live broadcast of the talks is going to start in a few minutes. Check out Amazing Amphibians on USTREAM: This is the webcast channel for the event "Amazing Amphibians" at the Staten Island Zoo. If you love amphibians, you will lo...
> 
> Ed


Unfortunately I have dinner reservations.Will there be a copy available for later viewing?


----------



## Ed

Unfortunately no, they are just live broadcasting it.


----------



## Zombie Frawg

We can't get it on the ipad  Not to mention the wifi sucks at the hotel.


----------



## PantMan

Matt just announced 300+ on the live broadcast. The show was awesome. Lots of familiar faces. Lots of new faces. The grounds were beautiful, the presentations were very informative and helpful. The auction was very enjoyable, Rich did an amazing job. People got some really great prices on frogs and tanks. I should have bid harder on the bri-bri but Oz and Chris looked pretty motivated. We even had a wedding at the show! Seriously, there was a wedding at the show. You don't see wedding at frog shows everyday.

Anyhow I ended up with some broms - thanks Chris and Phil
Orchids from BJ
Some leaf litter from Scott (My friend Jessie got some varablis from Scott that looked amazing), Hopefully she post some pics.
A couple more cutting from Ray
Some purple iso pods from julio and White from Jeremy. I also got some turkish gliders from jeremy. The last time I got turkish gliders from jeremy the cultures seemed to produce forever.
I got one Basti from Robb. He/she is in QT now. Phil will be sending another on the way shortly. 

All in all a really good day.


----------



## skylsdale

Rain in Newark delayed taking off by almost 2 hours (yup...rain). Missed my last connection, so I'll be sleeping in an airport terminal tonight and hoping to get on a flight and make it home in the morning (or, technically, a few hours from now).

Frog Day 2011 continues for at least one of us...


----------



## sports_doc

skylsdale said:


> Frog Day 2011 continues for at least one of us...


It couldnt happen to a better guy, Ron....

Sorry


----------



## melas

Wow! I guess you are used to all that rain Ron . . . 

Hope you get home safely today! Good luck!


----------



## skylsdale

Still sitting at the airport. Got a solid 2-3 hours of sleep. At one point I moved from the chairs straight onto the terminal floor: woke up around 3 AM to one of the janitorial staff trying to vacuum around me. Good times!


----------



## PantMan

If it makes you feel any better I'm sitting in an office cube bored, and cold. Even when its raining I prefer field work.


----------



## rcteem

skylsdale said:


> Still sitting at the airport. Got a solid 2-3 hours of sleep. At one point I moved from the chairs straight onto the terminal floor: woke up around 3 AM to one of the janitorial staff trying to vacuum around me. Good times!


Sounds similar to my Friday morning...lol. I just got home about 3 hours ago...I think I will fly next year...lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcteem

So the file is to large to make my avatar as I promised to rich but I'll post it here. Rich told me to be sure to make it to his seminar at frog day cause he had a shout out for me in his slides...this was it.


I'll gladly plan an after party for next year if anyone is interested...Kegs maybe???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billschwinn

rcteem said:


> So the file is to large to make my avatar as I promised to rich but I'll post it here. Rich told me to be sure to make it to his seminar at frog day cause he had a shout out for me in his slides...this was it.
> 
> 
> I'll gladly plan an after party for next year if anyone is interested...Kegs maybe???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like someone likes urinal cakes!


----------



## melas

rcteem said:


> So the file is to large to make my avatar as I promised to rich ...


Fixed!










Right-click to Download


----------



## rcteem

billschwinn said:


> Looks like someone likes urinal cakes!


I have gotten some txt from people...THIS IS NOT ME!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JeremyHuff

rcteem said:


> I have gotten some txt from people...THIS IS NOT ME!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, you would have ripped it off the wall....lol


----------



## Wug

I had a great time. I sat in on the talk about growing epiphytes which was awesome, learned alot. I didn't talk to too many people but I guess i'm just anti-social maybe next time.
Doug B.


----------

